# Halo CE failing to launch due to an error with DirectX



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello all,
I’ve recently been trying to play Halo on my Windows 7 computer, but I’ve been running into some issues. At first launch, I receive this error message: http://i.imgur.com/9KqHYz2.png . It should be no cause for alarm, but the game fails to launch after this. The screen flickers for 30 seconds, and then gives me another error: http://i.imgur.com/n7Lb7sK.png . 

Here is a video of the screen flickering for me in both Halo CE and another game, Super Meat Boy: 

- FullScreenGames - YouTube . ​ 
Apologies for the video of a screen, but I don’t believe there’s any other way to capture the issue.

I followed the instructions given to me by the error message, but dxdiag tells me everything should be running fine.

- Dxdiag 32-bit System tab: http://i.imgur.com/IthqZqo.png

- Dxdiag 32-bit Display tab: http://i.imgur.com/qDY6mr5.png

- Dxdiag 64-bit System tab: http://i.imgur.com/8L2fKJ6.png

- Dxdiag 64-bit Display tab: http://i.imgur.com/yEZSQDr.png

I also tried installing the DirectX Control Panel, but all of the options are grayed out for me: http://i.imgur.com/6TfXtI3.png 

I tried downloading DirectX 9.0 from here (Download DirectX 9.0c End-User Runtime from Official Microsoft Download Center) and what I believe is the latest version of DirectX available to me from here (Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center), but both installations tell me I already have it installed (or a newer version is installed) and they exit.

I’ve tried running Halo CE from both my Intel HD Graphics 4000 and nVidia 680m, but it does not appear to make a difference - nor does choosing “continue” or “safe mode” in the original prompt.

I’ve tried lowering the resolution of my monitor, but it made no difference.

I’ve tried running Halo CE in compatibility mode for Windows XP SP3, as well as running as an administrator, but neither worked.

nVidia drivers are up to date as well: http://i.imgur.com/IFyWltj.png

My system specs are as follows:

- 3rd Generation Intel® Ivy Bridge Core™ i7-3740QM (2.7GHz - 3.7GHz)

- nVidia GeForce GTX 680M 4,096MB PCI-Express GDDR5 DX11 with Optimus™ Technology 

- 16GB - DDR3 1600MHz Dual Channel Memory (2 SODIMMS) 

At the moment I’m at a loss for how to continue. Can anyone help shed light on my situation? 

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are these games from?

How do other modern games run on the system?


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for responding!

Halo CE has been installed from disk, and has been patched to the newest version via https://www.bungie.net/en/Forum/Post/64943622/0/0/0/0

Super Meat Boy has been purchased and installed from steam.

I have been testing other games, and so far, Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, League of Legends, and Counter Strike: Global Offensive, all play fine in full screen mode.

I ran into an error running Roller Coaster Tycoon 1, however, which I have installed from disk as well. I know this game isn't considered modern, but I think the issue could possibly be related. For that game I tried compatibility mode, installing the "Loopy Landscapes" patch, uninstalling/reinstalling and running as administrator. I've run into every error under the sun trying to get this one to work, but for now it seems like a dead end. It's the only other game (that I'm aware of) that I have trouble running.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Install DirectX 9.0C from the redistributable, the stub version usually fails: Download DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Center

The main problem seems to be avoiding the games using the Intel GPU, have you tried setting the nVidia software to force the use of the better GPU?


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I downloaded/extracted the runtimes, and ran DXSETUP.exe. It installed fine, without telling me I already had the same, or a newer version installed. http://i.imgur.com/bBc4Yrl.png

However, the issue still persists in Halo CE: http://i.imgur.com/ywYAB7D.png

Running with the "High-performance NVIDIA processor" nets me the same error message, with the same screen flickering symptoms as before.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Run the game using the Intel processor, not the Nvidia one.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Running Halo CE with the intel processor nets me the same issues as before, whether it is run normally, or in safe mode.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Under the compatibility mode settings, select the two settings you had for XP Mode SP3 and Admin right, but also try to disable high DPI settings.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried changing the compatibility settings (http://i.imgur.com/SMXjKhJ.png) but the only difference it made was that I heard the theme music for a split second while my screen was flashing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Select to use 256 colors and disable any themes.

Do you have a secondary Windows 7 machine to try the game on? Just to make sure the game isn't corrupted.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I had some setbacks procuring another Windows 7 machine. 

The game does work on the other laptop, so the files are not corrupted.

256 colors and theme disablement also did not help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The game worked without any compatibility mode settings?

Let's see all of the hardware on the system:

How to find your system specifications | Tech Support Forum


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Here are the specs of the laptop that's currently having trouble: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/JqVXMWg3gwTfxDDq3mmHwtG

I don't think the other laptop's specs are necessary, but I can get them if needed.

Edit: and yes, the other laptop ran the game without compatibility settings.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

EmilioGarcia said:


> I tried changing the compatibility settings (http://i.imgur.com/SMXjKhJ.png) but the only difference it made was that I heard the theme music for a split second while my screen was flashing.


Quite puzzling on why it appears to work on the other machine.

I noticed with the picture above that you're using a custom Windows skin. Is the other machine also using this custom skin? It may be an issue here when attempting to launch the game.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

The other machine was not using a custom skin, so I've disabled the skin on mine, and the issue persisted: http://i.imgur.com/FqDclvw.png .

Could it be possible that some of the patching I've done to enable use of a custom theme is interfering with my ability to run Halo?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The theme really shouldn't have changed to much, but its the only conflict I see between the machines.

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay, I ran a System File Check and it told me there were some corrupt files, but it was unable to fix them: http://i.imgur.com/m4fREHe.png

I wanted to upload the CBS.log file somewhere like pastebin, but it was too large, so I had to use Dropbox.

Here is the log file I received: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43041874/CBS.log

edit: after rebooting, winsat.exe ran, and my windows theme was reset to basic.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One moment. I've asked somebody to review your CBS log file.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you very much, take as much time as necessary.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello

You have a few corrupt files here


```
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..ng-base-homepremium_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7de3f055667d5adf\basebrd.dll
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winload.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winresume.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18574_none_b90bc95183772bd0\winload.exe
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18574_none_b90bc95183772bd0\winresume.exe
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll
2015-02-02 18:39:41, Info                  CSI    000003ba [SR] Repaired file \SystemRoot\WinSxS\Manifests\\[l:22{11}]"winload.exe" by copying from backup
2015-02-02 18:39:41, Info                  CSI    000003bb [SR] Repaired file \SystemRoot\WinSxS\Manifests\\[l:26{13}]"winresume.exe" by copying from backup
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winload.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winresume.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winload.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winresume.exe.mui
2015-02-02 18:39:42, Info                  CSI    000003d0 [SR] Repaired file \SystemRoot\WinSxS\Manifests\\[l:20{10}]"authui.dll" by copying from backup
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..ng-base-homepremium_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7de3f055667d5adf\basebrd.dll
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..ng-base-homepremium_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7de3f055667d5adf\basebrd.dll[
```
We will first see if we can repair these automatically:

*Download and Run SFCFix*

Please download and run SFCFix from >*Here*<

It will take about 15 minutes to process. Once the scan has completed a notepad file will launch with the results. Please copy and paste the entire contents of the results and post them back into this thread. Please put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for your assistance.

I ran the scan with the Windows 7 install disk inserted.

The log file is as follows:


```
SFCFix version 2.4.2.1 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-02-04 03:42:10.501
Microsoft Windows 7 Service Pack 1 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
CORRUPT: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll
CORRUPT: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..ng-base-homepremium_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7de3f055667d5adf\basebrd.dll
CORRUPT: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll


SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     3
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        0
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.2.1 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-02-04 03:46:59.679
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
I know that these files have been changed by various customizations of mine. Could that still be causing the issue? It seems unrelated to me.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It really depends on what was actually change about the files, normally in cases like this is is a matter of replacing the corrupt files with valid files to repair. But if we do this you will loose the customizes you have done. But modifying system files is never a good idea, it often causes a lot of errors.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm perfectly fine losing my customizations if it means getting my computer to work. 

I noticed in the log file that the corruptions could not be fixed automatically. How should I go about restoring them?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I can repair those ones for you

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*


Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with the rest of the steps.
 
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*


Click on the







button => Inside the search box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is my SFC output:


```
SFCFix version 2.4.2.1 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-02-08 07:06:50.710
Microsoft Windows 7 Service Pack 1 - amd64
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Emilio\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll

Successfully copied file C:\Users\Emilio\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Emilio\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bootres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9d42c69298905ee5\bootres.dll
Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-authentication-authui_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18493_none_69c1ea2e0c494ee3\authui.dll
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.2.1 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 2 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-02-08 07:06:51.084
Script hash: T6+jou0vvalsDg6VwF74Zzc99fcrM7QVA2rcjwfE3nI=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
And here is the CBS log file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/iialuwnqhvqciym/cbs.txt?dl=0


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Sorry for the delay I have been trying to track down three files:


```
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winload.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18526_en-us_d4b5d954faa9c8f4\winresume.exe.mui
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-b..ng-base-homepremium_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7de3f055667d5adf\basebrd.dll
```
I should hopefully have a fix for these files soon.


----------



## EmilioGarcia (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello, just wondering if you've come across the files.


----------

